# Zebralight sc5c mkII. Titanium Punisher clip with green tritium screws



## Antal gábor (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello everyone! 
I just want to share some of your pictures with my Zebralight sc5cll! 
... Always annoyed Zebralight pocket clip. Not the confusion that you are too tight to be pocket-shredder ... that's good because I will never leave the light! But!!!! Unfortunately, ugly and inexpensive, which is not worthy of such a cool light!That's why I'm starting to think. I found on Ebay an American seller who handmade produces unique titanium clips for Spyderco and Benchmade knives and Zebralight SCxx lights. Hurray, they are beautiful !!! Unfortunately, not the cheapest solution ($ 22 / piece + $ 10 postage +3 months waiting time !!!) Finally I sent the order. Three months later she arrived in my mailbox. I dumped and fitted my favorite Zebralight ... I was beautiful in my mind, but I missed something!
...Something little extra that shows the strangeness over my other lights. I remembered that I once saw a guy on the board who installed tritium screws on a sc52. I need this!!! After a long search, I realized that it is unfortunately impossible to buy such screws, so I have to make myself! Fortunately, I have a friend who can produce precision holes, so he could help me! 
Here's the end result.attogatott kukorica:


----------



## Antal gábor (Aug 10, 2021)

Pic....


----------

